
Battlefield 4 – Inclusion of women is not the problem - sigkrieger
https://medium.com/@siegfriedw/battlefield-v-women-in-the-game-are-not-the-problem-febb41fbaac
======
yedawg
Title error; V is five in roman numerals. IV is four.

